# Occasional, random audio dropouts



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

I'm getting some random, occasional audio dropouts on our new Bolt. It seems to occur more often on one of my wife's favorite shows, The Voice, but it also happens on other shows as well.

I had a Roamio before that also exhibited random audio dropouts. I had hoped it would be gone on the Bolt, but apparently it's still hanging around.

My wife is not happy with me since I told her that if we upgraded our Roamio to a Bold, the audio dropouts should be gone.

Anyone else getting audio dropouts on a Bolt?

FYI, on the Roamio, there's a ten page long thread on audio dropouts here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Maybe it is the channel rather than the TiVo if it is happening on more than one device.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

clark_kent said:


> I'm getting some random, occasional audio dropouts on our new Bolt. It seems to occur more often on one of my wife's favorite shows, The Voice, but it also happens on other shows as well.
> 
> I had a Roamio before that also exhibited random audio dropouts. I had hoped it would be gone on the Bolt, but apparently it's still hanging around.
> 
> ...


I guess you know the important test is to rewind and see if the dropout has been recorded? If it doesn't happen on the replay, the problem is with the Bolt's output. If it does happen on the rewind, it's bad on the incoming content. Using the 8 second rewind makes this test very easy.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I have been having this problem for quite awhile also. Most noticeable on ABC. But maybe because I have more shows on that network. The problem has been around for awhile and there is a bigger thread in the Roamio forum. Tivo claims to be working on it but there has been no comment for awhile. It is aggravating. Some people see it on the netflix stream also. Problem disappears on rewind.


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes. I am having the same issue on my new Bolt. Also a bit of jitter, like skippy video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Audio dropouts seem to come and go. If I switch the Bolt audio output to PCM the dropout goes away but doesn't sound as good as Dolby. Lately the audio dropouts hasn't been as persistent when we first got our Bolt back in Oct.


----------



## PlanetJones (Mar 12, 2016)

I have noticed this as well with my new bolt, OTA content.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Question for you all. How are you feeding audio? I'm going from my Samsung TV optical out to a Bose system. We just moved into the house so we had to do some wiring to wall mount the TV without the cables showing. As part of that process I had three cables (tv to wall, wall to wall, wall to Bose) in the chain and when I screwed the keystone plate in somehow the wall to wall cable was not properly seated. I reseated and reinstalled the keystone and so far the dropout has gone away. 

Also, as an aside I temporarily routed the audio from the Tivo optical output and noticed no dropouts there either. Though did notice an odd out of sync with the video for the channel I had it on (OTA).

Though with the seemingly random dropout occurrences in the past it would not surprise me that I'm in a "working" period and just have to wait for it to return.


----------

